# What kind of bees does Don Fat bee man have?



## Chrissmith1980 (Feb 17, 2014)

I never see anyone say and I was just wondering


----------



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

Chrissmith1980 said:


> I never see anyone say and I was just wondering


Mutts but I would requeen after year one. Build up great but can be swarmy if in a nuc or you don't give them room. No more mite resistance on average then any other queens that I have tried.


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

I got 10 last year, I think I have 2 left.... No mite resistance, they need treatment. I will not get them again.


----------



## Chrissmith1980 (Feb 17, 2014)

I was gone to get a package from him but if they are not that great I will get them someone else


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

mike17l said:


> I got 10 last year, I think I have 2 left.... No mite resistance, they need treatment. I will not get them again.


Who ever claims they are mite resistant. He treats his bees. Thats really a unfair accusation, maybe you killed them. Just saying.


----------



## Chrissmith1980 (Feb 17, 2014)

Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I just looked at his website to see if i was wrong. He does not make any claims to having mite resistant bees or queens. Just small cell. He does treat for mites. I would give his queens a chance but im not going to switch to snall cell to much trouble i think otherwise i would try 1 or 2.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Are you treatment free? Never heard him state his bees were mite resistance, in fact I have seen several of his youtubes showing how he treated for mites.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Don sells lots of bees and this is the first time I have ever heard of anyone criticize him or his bees.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

snapper1d said:


> Don sells lots of bees and this is the first time I have ever heard of anyone criticize him or his bees.


Yeah, but they aren't mite resistant, VHS, hybrid, premium expensive, super organic, or treatment free; so they must not be any good. 


/s


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Nabber86 said:


> Yeah, but they aren't mite resistant, VHS, hybrid, premium expensive, super organic, or treatment free; so they must not be any good.
> 
> 
> /s


Don't forget, ankle biting and mite mauling! I've got to come up with a marketing niche!


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

They do very well for him so there has to be something they are good at.Keep thinking and maybe we will find something.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Normally, if you want to ask what kind of bees a person has, you ask that person. I suggest you ask Don what kind of bees he has.


----------



## beestudent (Jun 10, 2015)

Nabber86 said:


> Yeah, but they aren't mite resistant, VHS, hybrid, premium expensive, super organic, or treatment free; so they must not be any good.
> 
> 
> /s


didn't know bees could be used as vhs tapes LOL! 

Don seems to have good bees, but this is a pretty plain point: if these bees are treated, and you did not treat them, then yes, most reports of doing such with bees that way die...


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

Billboard said:


> Who ever claims they are mite resistant. He treats his bees. Thats really a unfair accusation, maybe you killed them. Just saying.


His student I bought them from did...

Maybe I killed them, maybe I didn't. VSH queens I got at the same time are doing great...


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

mike17l said:


> His student I bought them from did...


Well, you can't blame him for something that his 'student' said.

A lot of people say stuff that isn't true...some out of ignorance, some out of intent.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

never mind


----------



## oldforte (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't treat your VHS bees and they will die too.


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

BadBeeKeeper said:


> Well, you can't blame him for something that his 'student' said.
> 
> A lot of people say stuff that isn't true...some out of ignorance, some out of intent.


Sure you can. His students are his. He is clear about that. 

The point is, they are no better than any run of the mill commercial italians. For the price, not worth it.


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

oldforte said:


> Don't treat your VHS bees and they will die too.


Didn't say don't treat...


----------



## cavscout (Apr 21, 2015)

To answer the original question, I read Dons bee's are Russian mix. Don does treat his bees but only uses natural treatments.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Doesn't treat, but treats?


----------



## Georgiabeeman (Dec 10, 2015)

A few things, One I have to agree on many fronts of this overall discussion but I have to agree with RayMarler if you have a question ask FatBeeman. In addition to I would like to clarify one may argue to what extent any bee is mite resistant, in addition that any beekeeper should also know what to look for. FatBeeMan doesn't just have 350-400 hives and sell if he didn't know what he is doing. I would recommend some of the beekeepers starting out if you are having problems go visit him and see how he treats. After all he is mass producing these bee and he knows what he is doing. Personally I know him and I will tell you he takes a lot of time with students and buyers. He is a great guy and hope the ones of you who lost bee here will learn that no bee can go with out observation. The buyer has to decide if the price is worth it but I will say if you handle the bee right they are very gentle (of course on could always argue compared to what?) Any bee can become aggressive in many situations for example go pop a top off a queenless hive and you will suddenly see the aggression in any be of any nature.

Good luck, 
Georgiabeeman


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

cavscout said:


> To answer the original question, I read Dons bee's are Russian mix. Don does treat his bees but only uses natural treatments.


So OAV is a natural treatment?


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

mike17l said:


> > Originally Posted by BadBeeKeeper
> > Well, you can't blame him for something that his 'student' said.
> >
> > A lot of people say stuff that isn't true...some out of ignorance, some out of intent.
> ...


He can't control the IQ of his 'students', or dumb things that they might say.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Groundhwg said:


> So OAV is a natural treatment?


Yes its actually organic


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Do you use head cleaner for VHS bees?


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Don's bees are Russian x Carniolan x Italian. He treats with EOs and thymol.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Slow Drone said:


> Don's bees are Russian x Carniolan x Italian. He treats with EOs and thymol.


and OAV


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

Based on what ive seen of his videos over the past 3? 4? years ive watched..... he has his own mutts. he raises his own queens and puts them in queen boxes in a queen yard next to his own hives so they are useing "his" drones.

His focus is all on raiseing nucs and producing more bees. He has said point blank in his vids that honey production is an annoyance that he puts up. He certainly goes about beekeeping with little regard to what you would do if you wanted to maximize a honey crop. 

As such I have no idea how his bees would fair in terms of how well they gather nectar (produce honey) .

I think I recall him talking about hygienic qualities, even thought he had a video out there on how to do the 2" square test. but as far as I can tell when he talks about grafting queens, he has never said he has selected larva from a particular hive that has shown x traits.

leading me to believe they are more mutts than anything else.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

His are stingless bee's, Ive heard him say that myself......


----------

